# Recommend a graphics tablet?



## MikeCaine (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never used a graphics tablet before and now I'm interested in getting one for my Mac to use with Lightroom and Photoshop.

Can anyone recommend a suitable one for a beginner? I don't want one that's too cheap and going to leave me wanting to upgrade straight away, but on the other hand I probably don't need and all singing and dancing one that an expert would use.

Suggestions about size and manufacturer would be particularly interesting


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2010)

Go for Wacom - they are the market leaders for good reason. The Bamboo looks interesting for a beginning, but I haven't tried it. It looks like it's got the same Matt surface as the Intuos which is a good thing - there was a world of difference when I went from the shiny plastic Graphire (now discontinued) to the Intuos range.

Just think about the overall size - if you work on dual monitors, the little 4x6 one is a bit on the small side, but fine for a single screen.


----------



## MikeCaine (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check out the Wacom Bamboo range

I use Apple's 3'" monitor, would you still recommend the 4x6 for that, or go for one a bit bigger?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2010)

3'"... I'd be tempted by the next one up personally, although I think the widescreen one might be ok.


----------



## MikeCaine (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like the only medium sized Bamboo comes bundled with software that I don't want and don't really want to pay extra for. It's a pity they do it that way.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2010)

If you keep an eye on eBay and suchlike, you can find some very good deals on the Intuos3. Might be a good compromise.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the Medium Bamboo and it's a good size. Ignore the software, from a price point it only adds a few dollars. I have the Intuos 4 (medium size) now and that is a big step up in terms of usability but the Bamboo is still great for the money.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 29, 2010)

Some people swear by tablets, but others just never get used to them, so see if you can get time using one before buying. 

I've an old Wacom that's still within reach, just, but I hardly use it - my hand feels happier using my trackball mouse. OTOH at a recent photo show we had the use of the Intuos 4 and for those days I tried to make myself use it (after all, millions can't be wrong, can they?). There were things I liked about using it with Lightroom, particularly for the local adjustment brush, but I was less convinced with other actions - especially right clicking. A lot of people asked about it - some like the OP feeling as if they had to get one and wanting to be convinced, others wanting me to show them why they shouldn't leave theirs gathering dust. In the end, I was still very much sitting on the fence.

John


----------



## happycranker (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes John has a good point, I have managed to get used to using the pen with my right hand and still have the mouse for my left hand when I need to use that, but not at the same time!


----------

